# Big Brother 13



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Premieres tonight. Anyone else excited?

Discuss


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

no. I curse the day the dutch spawned this reality tv crap only to have it exported across the world like a horrible infesting std which really just becomes a pain in *** the longer it goes on for.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhh yay!!!!! I'm so excited. It's my guilty pleasure. :boogie


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> ahhhhhhhhh yay!!!!! I'm so excited. It's my guilty pleasure. :boogie


mine too!!!! Wooooooootttttt!!!


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't wait, actually...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Evel Dick!!!! :clap

Cassi looks like a mix of Megan Fox and Olviai Wilde:love2

DAMN!


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Omg Rachel is back, hopefully her and Rtard breakup and she wins me some money <3


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I spend most of my time on bananas. teehehehehe!

Oh Rachel. I hate to see you back, yet I love to see you back.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

oh the hugemanatee


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> I spend most of my time on bananas. teehehehehe!
> 
> Oh Rachel. I hate to see you back, yet I love to see you back.


Don't you? ! I hated her the beginning of last year then her annoying laugh grew on me. Soon as I saw her walk in I pronounced her my winner. I still really hate that dumb oaf she's with though, he fails everything.

p.s. I would love so see Rachel on bananas more often.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

foodie said:


> ah **** i missed it!!! ****


I missed it too, I thought the premiere was on the 11th

but I'm glad to hear Rachel will be back


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I turned it off yesterday. 

Thursday usually has great comedies on, but they were interrupted by this bullsh.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

kill me now


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

liero133 said:


> kill me now


LOL.

70 years from now, we'll still be talking about Big Brother. Although by that time, the contestants will be elderly, walking around slowly and hitting each other with their canes.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Emanresu said:


> Don't you? ! I hated her the beginning of last year then her annoying laugh grew on me. Soon as I saw her walk in I pronounced her my winner. I still really hate that dumb oaf she's with though, he fails everything.
> 
> p.s. I would love so see Rachel on bananas more often.


I prefer cucumbers myself. :b

Her laugh has grown on me too actually. People try to mock it, but they can't even come close.

Interesting twist at the end of the show. Now half the housemates want to turn on their partners, muahaha.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> no. I curse the day the dutch spawned this reality tv crap only to have it exported across the world like a horrible infesting std which really just becomes a pain in *** the longer it goes on for.


You speak the truth! My family used to love it here in Australia but I never saw the appeal of a bunch of people sitting on a couch watching another bunch of people sitting on a couch.

When it was cancelled here after 4 or 5 years I really enjoyed reminding them of what a miserable, empty headed failure it was.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

WHY WON'T THIS SHOW DIE ALREADY!?!?!?!?!?

:mum


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

It's a great show, give it a chance!

Although I saw the premiere last night and some of the characters look like they're going to be annoying, but I love that they brought back past people, and the whole duo twist


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> I prefer cucumbers myself. :b
> 
> Her laugh has grown on me too actually. People try to mock it, but they can't even come close.
> 
> Interesting twist at the end of the show. Now half the housemates want to turn on their partners, muahaha.


So many twists in that first episode, I like it though. Should be interesting to see people turn on each other!

P.s.
The cucumber comment almost made me piss myself, for real.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

letitrock said:


> It's a great show, give it a chance!
> 
> Although I saw the premiere last night and some of the characters look like they're going to be annoying, but I love that they brought back past people, and the whole duo twist


You need the annoying people! How boring would it be if it was a show full of buddies being all buddy like every episode. Give me drama please!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm guessing Dick "unexpectedly" leaves the show. For what reason, I'm not sure.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Wha the hell happenned to Dick? Why did he leave the show?


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

rockyraccoon said:


> Wha the hell happenned to Dick? Why did he leave the show?


One of his druggy friends probably overdosed. Truthfully I don't like the guy. He thinks he's the ****. His daughter is a drama queen (although she is quite smexy) and he's the drama king. Anyways, Go Rachel! :teeth

Good call mindovermood


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I hadn't watched the past few seasons. Then I heard Dick and Daniele were going to be back (my two favourite players, basically), so I watched the premiere... Then the second episode... And then I read that Dick had to leave the show.

Now WTF, man! This is the ONLY show I've watched on TV in ages... (other than Survivor and 24, before it went off the air) and now, two episodes in, 50% of the reason I was watching in the first place... is gone! ...after two episodes, no less.

I don't know, that really cut down my interest level.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> I hadn't watched the past few seasons. Then I heard Dick and Daniele were going to be back (my two favourite players, basically)


Season 8 was my first season of watching Big Brother, and it's still one of my favorites. IMO, you haven't missed much; the last few seasons have been rather dull. For me, season 11 was the best of the latest ones.

In season 8, Dick and Daniele were great competitors especially in the actual games, but I didn't really care for them. I felt they had a huge break because of the America's Player situation. I forgot the guy's name, but he had to do what the fans wanted, which often meant protecting Dick and Daniele.

I haven't watched any of the episodes yet of the new season. I've already heard about the "twist." :no I hope at least one member of each couple or duo get kicked out first (probably won't happen). :b


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh Dear..no no no no


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

I love this show, but Rachel annoys the crap out of me. Her and that annoying laugh make me wanna throw a boot at the tv!


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Bethy said:


> I love this show, but Rachel annoys the crap out of me. Her and that annoying laugh make me wanna throw a boot at the tv!


Remember last season, Rachel's last words to each evicted housemate seemed to always be, "Don't get between me and my man," no matter who she was talking to. She probably thinks Julie Chen is after her man too.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh gee. Could this show possibly be part of a ploy to get people used to the idea of being watched in your own home (To normalize it, IOW)? Nah. Couldn't be.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

"You can look, but you can't touch"


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

redtogo72 said:


> Remember last season, Rachel's last words to each evicted housemate seemed to always be, "Don't get between me and my man," no matter who she was talking to. She probably thinks Julie Chen is after her man too.


Yep definitely remember that, it was the most annoying thing she said. Over and over and overrrr again lol


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> "You can look, but you can't touch"


Haha, Keith got owned! The vets aren't going anywhere. They're set.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

omg Evil Dick left  , I am going to be spamming this thread with spoilers fyi........

And guys on a serious note : 

Racheal is related to me , very long distant threw family marriage , I have to choice her.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Btw , I am inlove with this show


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Waching big brother after dark kind of ruins it for me because I know who's going home on Thursday xD I can't help but watch, they usually have great conversations.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ Do you watch the live feeds - online ? .. Debating no buying it not sure if it's worth it though.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

NES said:


> ^ Do you watch the live feeds - online ? .. Debating no buying it not sure if it's worth it though.


Nope. Big brother after dark comes on from midnight to 3 am and it's live. I wouldn't waste money on the Internet live feeds.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Nope. Big brother after dark comes on from midnight to 3 am and it's live. I wouldn't waste money on the Internet live feeds.


True true.. Who do u wanna win the game?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing Jeff or Rachel win it all.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Jeff or Rachel win it all.


Me either , or the mother (forgot her name )


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Jeff or Rachel win it all.


Yeah I actually really love Rachel, I would like her to win it, or Jordan although she'd have to split it with Jeff cause he helps her a lot, and I like her and Jeff as a couple but I saw this wikipedia and it made me change the way I view him a little:

"On day 11 houseguest Jeff Schroeder and Kalia Booker were talking about "Harry Potter" character Dumbledore, whom author J.K. Rowling has said she always thought of as gay. Apparently Jeff hadn't seen or read the books and shocked by the fact, said, "He's in school with little kids! You don't want to make that guy gay!" When Kalia defended the idea for writing Dumbledore as a gay, Jeff was getting upset, saying "Don't start with that f***ing s**t! Don't tell me the right answer for f***ing TV!" Kalia then explained that her sister is gay, but Jeff exploded, "I don't give a f*** if your little sister is gay!" Two after receiving many complains, CBS issued a statement saying that: "Big Brother is a reality show about watching a group of people who have no privacy 24/7 - and seeing every moment of their lives. At times, the Houseguests make comments, reveal prejudices and other beliefs that we do not condone. Any views or opinions expressed in personal commentary by a Houseguest appearing on BIG BROTHER, either on any live feed from the House or the broadcast, are those of the individual(s) speaking and do not represent the views or opinions of CBS or the producers of the program." The argument was seen on the live feeds and is not expected to be aired"

Jeff seemed like such a solid guy and to know that he said those things ....and to know that he's the type of guy to lose his cool over hearing that someone's gay, it makes him look so irrational; I wonder what Jordan thought about it


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

The Veterans Alliance is starting to crack slowly. Jordo and Jeff do not trust Brendan and Rachel; Rachel, Jordo, Jeff, & Brendan do not trust Porsche (hmm wonder why); Same group does not trust Danielle bc of her getting close to Dominic; and Cassie has revealed to Jordo and Jeff she will target Rachel/Brendan.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Rumor has it ...

Jordan replaced D n A with Cass n Shelly.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

EDIT: Dom used POV and Cass and Shelly are up and Cass should be goin home


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

omg .. its on :O I am jumping up in down for joy


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Good to see Jeff put Rachel in her place.


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

Stoopid Rachel. D:


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Watching BB after dark, it's evident that Dominic and Danielle like each other. They're flirting all the time


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I watched the first two seasons faithfully. Then got bored of it and stopped watching.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Watching BB after dark, it's evident that Dominic and Danielle like each other. They're flirting all the time


Oh my ! I have to order the after dark now !


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

NES said:


> Oh my ! I have to order the after dark now !


Do you get Showcase? You're in the states, so I guess your cable supplier isn't Rogers, eh? It comes on channel 67 at 12:00AM-3:00AM.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

omfg omfg omfg omfg .... my cable box in my room is ****ed ,and the one in my living room my aunt is using and she is old and it;s 'rude' to tell her to GTFO I wanna watch big brother! UGHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

NES said:


> omfg omfg omfg omfg .... my cable box in my room is ****ed ,and the one in my living room my aunt is using and she is old and it;s 'rude' to tell her to GTFO I wanna watch big brother! UGHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


:squeeze


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

America would rather see Danielle in a bikini over Porsche? The hell?


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Still on Season 5. Working my way up.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Wtf wtf wtf : Big brother was taken of for obama !!!!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

It was cute when Rachel fell while jogging:lol


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> America would rather see Danielle in a bikini over Porsche? The hell?


Yeah when I heard that question those couple weeks ago, my gut said Danielle, but then I second guessed it to Porsche. I think the thing is that Porcshe, while obviously attractive, is just too "clean" looking, she's all wrapped up in this high class model look, while Danielle has all those tattoos, and the black hair, she just looks sexual and down for anything.

Ahh, after last night's eviction episode, I gotta say I still love Rachel, everytime I think she goes too far, she always redeems herself, like last night, she was being so mean to Brendan, but then she admitted she does act crazy and how Brendan is too good for her. And I don't like Brendan, but I do think he is slightly "gooder" than Rachel. I really hope they get all their **** together before they get married and stuff.

And I like Jordan, but I really wish that she would've gone home, I wanted to see Brendan stay with Rachel, hopefully he'll be one those eliminated players who comes back. Wasn't it sweet when both Rachel and Brendan were crying? And I think it'd be interesting to see how Jeff handles being alone.

And now Kalia's HOH, I wonder how that'll change things. I hope something big happens, something unexpected, cause there haven't been any really big twists like there have been in past seasons(though I only started watching a couple seasons ago.)

-All the newbies are so weak, they don't do ****, Shelly is not playing the game, she's not playing anything, she's just hanging out in the house trying not to get eliminated and being buddy with both sides. Dominic was the only newbie who could've made something happen if the other newbies had just been smart about it. It just sucks how he and Adam, the only ones who really loyal and really wanted to play this game, turned on each other early on.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd say watching 5 episodes is giving it a chance. After watching the first show the only reason i kept watching is because i can't believe how terrible this show is!

call me a hater but this is quite possible the worst show ever. I try to be open minded and see why this show which has 13 seasons is still on the air but even though i've looked at it from every angle i still come to the same conclusion: it's _utterly terrible._

for one, the great majority of the show seems to consist of the players talking "alliance this alliance that", "you got my back? if you do i got your back and i'll get tim to get your back too" and a bunch of talk like that. secondly the games, which are the important part are boring and dull and like once a show after the 40 minutes of "alliance talk".

i really want to know the appeal of this show so someone tell me why it is that they enjoy it. :um


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Nevermind0 said:


> I'd say watching 5 episodes is giving it a chance. After watching the first show the only reason i kept watching is because i can't believe how terrible this show is!
> 
> call me a hater but this is quite possible the worst show ever. I try to be open minded and see why this show which has 13 seasons is still on the air but even though i've looked at it from every angle i still come to the same conclusion: it's _utterly terrible._
> 
> ...


If this is your first season, that might be why you don't enjoy it.

This season, since they brought 5 old people back, that might be why it's not as exciting to people, for the majority of this season, those 5 people had been controlling everything that happened, so things haven't really had a chance to get interesting.

The reason why I like Big Brother is the social dynamics of it all, the alliances, the shifts of power from someone winning HOH , to winning power of VETO, someone who was about be evicted all of the sudden gets the chance to stay, it's just interesting to watch how the game changes from episode to episode

I myself only started watching on like season 11, cause I couldn't understand either why people liked it, but now I love it.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

letitrock said:


> If this is your first season, that might be why you don't enjoy it.
> 
> This season, since they brought 5 old people back, that might be why it's not as exciting to people, for the majority of this season, those 5 people had been controlling everything that happened, so things haven't really had a chance to get interesting.
> 
> ...


Yup, it's my first season. What do you mean by social dynamics? they all talk alot to each other but it always seems to be about "alliance talk" and i find it boring as hell and can't understand why someone would find that entertaining (the alliance talk).


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow, I don't see how anyone can seriously like Rachel. She does nothing but whine and cry...I've had to mute the tv a few times. I really don't have a favorite this season. It's the worst season yet. If Cassi was still there, I would want her to win.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Nevermind0 said:


> Yup, it's my first season. What do you mean by social dynamics?


Idk, I guess I just wanted to use a big word by saying "social dynamics", all I really meant was that I enjoy seeing people interact with each other, the friendships made, the enemies made, who's on top, who's on the bottom and how the power changes from week to week, all that. I mean, up until now, the two duos, Brendan & Rachel, and Jeff & Jordan have been in control so there hasn't been a lot of power shifts, it's been pretty predictable, but what I enjoy seeing is how the game can change SO much in SO little time just by someone winning a POV or an HOH. Hopefully that'll happen now that Rachel's alone, but I don't want her to go home.



melissa75 said:


> Wow, I don't see how anyone can seriously like Rachel. She does nothing but whine and cry...I've had to mute the tv a few times. I really don't have a favorite this season. It's the worst season yet. If Cassi was still there, I would want her to win.


Yeah, I can see why people might not like her, I admit that she has a tendency to focus on the negative when things don't go her way and she can be a bit of a bully, but I just find her entertaining and endearing, I love her big personality, and that signature laugh she has, as much as she acts negatively and insecure, she also has this big obliviously happy side to her, and I also love how determined she is. The things that others find annoying about her are the things that I like about her.



foodie said:


> I hope Dominic or Cassie comes back idk abt Brendan in a way I do because then it will add drama to the show lol but i think id perfer Dominic because I wanna see his cute *** face again OMG he's a 26 yr old virgin xD he looks like someone that surely could get some *** if he wanted too...he seems like a good person...


Yeah, now that you brought up Dominic, in terms of stirring up the game, I think that I'd like him to return more than I'd like Brendan to return for Rachel. It'd just make the game way more interesting than it currently is, and it'd be a relief from watching Rachel go at Brendan all the time. Things need to get serious in this game already.

And also, yeah, I found it so surprising that this kid was still a virgin and I thought he was like 21!, I didn't realize he was 26! Also, back to the season premiere, I thought it was so cute how he was adamant about the idea of losing his virginity to some random girl in the Big Brother House.



foodie said:


> idk how i feel abt Dani...I didnt like her in the other season i kinda hated that she got Dominic off the show...i think i want her there to stir **** up but to actually win NO! Same goes for Racheal!


But at least Dani looked like she genuinely regretted sending Dominic home.

And at first, I didn't like Dani, I hated that she was running **** behind the scenes with Dominic and that no one knew about it so I was kinda happy when Shelly tattle tailed on her cause I didn't want either duo to go home.

But then I thought, she's doing what she was supposed to be doing, *playing the game*!

Instead of waiting around, letting the duos run **** until there are only 5 people left, she was doing the smart thing by trying to take control of the game by getting Jeff out early on, and then all that has to be done is to take down the newbies. Sure it all backfired and people are talking about how she made all these moves too early, but the reality is she was playing it smart, and if Shelly had been smart and kept her mouth shut and joined Dominic's alliance, it could've worked out. And also, entertainment-wise, it would've shook up the game. I know she likes Jordan, I like her too, but this game has had too much of that personal ****, and too little gameplay.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

letitrock said:


> If this is your first season, that might be why you don't enjoy it.


^ What she said. That's the only reason I picked it up this season. I watched the first 9? seasons and stopped after that. They brought back my two favourite players for this season, so I figured hell, I'll try it again.

It took a while to catch up on my PVR, but I'm finally up to date.

May I just say, I ****in' love Daniele!!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm glad that Kalia _(Khalia?)_ didn't let Jeff's threats/bullying get to her in terms of her decision for the eviction nominees. _(Despite what Jeff and Jordan argued, I personally feel it was a smart move)_.

I hope it is Cassie who gets to return to the house. _(I say this because I imagine an alliance involving her, Danielle, Kalia/Khalia, and possibly Shelley. I've been waiting for this game to have a strong, all-female alliance)_.

And don't get me started on Rachel. I used to root for her, but dear lord. Stop whining, stop playing the sympathy card, and stop being a childish.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

You shouldn't get Big Jeff angry and you'll find out why on Wednesday I also foresee Brendon getting America's vote to play for a spot to get back in the house. If not Brendon, then possibly Dominic.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

atticusfinch said:


> I'm glad that Kalia _(Khalia?)_ didn't let Jeff's threats/bullying get to her in terms of her decision for the eviction nominees.


After seeing that, I was hoping she would stick it to him by giving Rachel a pass and putting up him and Jordan instead.



MindOverMood said:


> You shouldn't get Big Jeff angry and you'll find out why on Wednesday I also foresee Brendon getting America's vote to play for a spot to get back in the house. If not Brendon, then possibly Dominic.


I was figuring Cassi would get the vote. Are Brendon and Rachel really that popular (I wouldn't know)? Rachel's struck me as a little crazy and Brendon comes off as an arrogant prick. I guess I just didn't see them as having a big enough following to get back in (or I'm hoping not, anyway).


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> After seeing that, I was hoping she would stick it to him by giving Rachel a pass and putting up him and Jordan instead.
> 
> I was figuring Cassi would get the vote. Are Brendon and Rachel really that popular (I wouldn't know)? Rachel's struck me as a little crazy and Brendon comes off as an arrogant prick. I guess I just didn't see them as having a big enough following to get back in (or I'm hoping not, anyway).


I only think Brendon might get the vote because won the veto and took off Rachel instead of himself. I thought him doing that would make people want to see him come back to the house. But that's just me


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> After seeing that, I was hoping she would stick it to him by giving Rachel a pass and putting up him and Jordan instead.
> 
> I was figuring Cassi would get the vote. Are Brendon and Rachel really that popular (I wouldn't know)? Rachel's struck me as a little crazy and Brendon comes off as an arrogant prick. I guess I just didn't see them as having a big enough following to get back in (or I'm hoping not, anyway).


They were very popular the last time they were on big brother.... I personally hate Rachel though, and I have ever since last time they were on. (I think last season?) I hope Dominic comes back, he seemed cool.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> After seeing that, I was hoping she would stick it to him by giving Rachel a pass and putting up him and Jordan instead.


_(I know, right?)_



Just Lurking said:


> I was figuring Cassi would get the vote. *Are Brendon and Rachel really that popular (I wouldn't know)?* Rachel's struck me as a little crazy and Brendon comes off as an arrogant prick. I guess I just didn't see them as having a big enough following to get back in (or I'm hoping not, anyway).


They're only popular because they deliver drama. Drama in television is obviously entertainment and viewers thrive on that element, especially with the reality/game genre.

Or, maybe they are likeable people. I definitely don't see, though.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Rachel, stop crying please. Jordan, you are becoming real assertive, I like that. Danielle, you are making all the right moves early. You sat on the sidelines for to long; now you are in the thick of it. Jeff, although I respect you for speaking the truth to Kalia, you shouldn't have gotten into her face like that. You just put a target on you. Rachel, it was inevitable that Kalia would put you on the block. Everybody is sick of your whining. Brendon, stay off the show and don't come back.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I wanted to give her a hug when she was upset after losing the have/have not competition. She though it was her fault


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Did it make anyone else sick when a few episodes ago, Brendon said 
"It’s behind your mediastinum. You know I know that because I’m a Ph.D. student”? LMAO. He's so full of himself just because he is TRYING to get a Ph.D. Who knows if he'll actually get one.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

foodie said:


> ^:yes
> 
> OMG I love her so much more!!! Adorable and innocent yet can be very assertive! xD I'm in love lol no **** well maybe idk :stu lol


Yes I think she is adorable and innocent. She is soo sweet!



wjc75225 said:


> Did it make anyone else sick when a few episodes ago, Brendon said
> "It's behind your mediastinum. You know I know that because I'm a Ph.D. student"? LMAO. He's so full of himself just because he is TRYING to get a Ph.D. Who knows if he'll actually get one.


:teethI remember when he said that.


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Shelley's the player I dislike most this season - such a snake. She deserves to be hated on just as much as Rachel does, I'm tellin y'all. Can't believe she's getting away with what she's been getting away with, running and telling Jeff and Jordan everything Kalia confides in her. And she talks about being an honest player? :no 

Danielle has the game figured out; her suspicions/gut-feelings are bang-on. If anyone watched After Dark last night, tell me you weren't :bash during Kalia and Danielle's conversation in the HOH room? Kalia, hun, you gotta wake up and listen to the girl. Who cares if people think you're her puppet --you know you're not so just work within your alliance and quit trusting (or believing you can trust) people who you know do not like you. ! THat whole 'make Rachel think she isn't going home' thing... ugh. It won't work! Bad fake/non-deal. 'Cause if Rachel comes back (which I hope she doesn't -- BBGods, PLEASE let Dominic be America's choice/make it back in!) sh!t'll hit the fan 'cause then everyone'll find out that she (Kalia) lied. :doh

I hope whatever conversation the two had with Porshia last night (after the show went off the air), cleared stuff up and the three of them (+ Luwon :blank) can work together. I know Porshia's a non-player/threat but whatever. at least they'll be able to trust her. and I hope they can figure out what Shelley's been doing before Jeff takes himself off the block.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I feel like this season has sooo many floaters. Of course, this is only the third season I've watched. It just seems like a pretty weak cast. Adam is an enigma. A Jewish metal-head who likes 90210 and bacon??


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, Kalia's an idiot. Cheering for the guy who literally hates your guts, actually _wanting_ him to win POV? Brilliant! Why she thinks J&J will ever work with her, I have no idea.

And apparently Cassie's won that voting thing? (read that here) I don't know if I like her chances of getting back in the house if the competion's vs an evicted-Rachel. But they're all sick of Lawon, so he'll likely be the one evicted anyway so it won't matter.

I hope Danielle can figure out a way to save herself, and get off the sinking/ burning ship that is Kalia.

and Lawon.. :doh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I ****ing love this thread :yay <---- This thread made my day people talking about big brother ... oh gwad  !!! ..

They did not show a lot on TV

Rachel went to Kalia asking her to make a deal on Saturday, she said no, she want Rachel out.

Then Porsche, Jordan, Adam and Shelly did not want to replace Jeff...

The POV was early Saturday morning
Sunday afternoon Kalia told everyone on Monday she will put up Adam

If she kept adam on the block, Rachel would be gone
Then Shelly went to work

Her goal was to get adam off and at the same time keeping Jordan and her off the block.

That left Lawon and Porsche. Lawon been with Kalia since the beginning, so she picked Porsche ....

As long as Rachel is on the block, she is the target
Shelly talked Kalia into taking down Adam and put up Porsche, and make a deal with rachel.

Dani talked her out of this
This happen a few times.....

Then Lawn and Dani came up with the _*'master'*_ plans
Lawon will get voted out...

Kalia and Dani will make a deal with Rachel to keep them safe next week
Lawon will come back with a _*'special power or HOH'*_

Rachel knew she was safe as soon as Lawon was put up

Shelly, they most likely not show this, but coach Rachel what to do when Kalia and Rachel talked.

They will most likely show the deal tonight that Kalia and DAni made with rachel Tuesday night

Why do this ? :lol

Kalia and Dani thinks Lawon will come back and they will have him or he will leave

Rachel will not put them up if she wins HOH
They do not realize that Shelly played them

The wild card is Rachel, god knows what she would do if she wins HOH

LMFAO , if Brendan comes back in the house xD
^BRENDAN has no real obligation , to stick with not putting up Dani ...

I wanna see the house reaction !!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

NES said:


> I ****ing love this thread :yay <---- This thread made my day people talking about big brother ... oh gwad  !!! ..
> 
> They did not show a lot on TV
> 
> ...


 :fall


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

cj66 said:


> and Lawon.. :doh


Don't worry- did you not hear him? He's going to come back with ~special powers.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

NES said:


> I ****ing love this thread :yay <---- This thread made my day people talking about big brother ... oh gwad  !!! ..
> 
> They did not show a lot on TV
> 
> ...


Thanks for the updates NES. I missed last nights episode, but I will watch it tonight.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> Don't worry- did you not hear him? He's going to come back with ~special powers.


Lol and he thinks it's going to be the biggest move in big brother history!!

By the way has anyone noticed how freaking cute Jordan is?! She's "fustrated" at Rachel...:mushy


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^"Adam has more balls" Jordan covers mouth in the DR :lol


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Lol and he thinks it's going to be the biggest move in big brother history!!


He'll come back with a cape, and he'll shove a lightening bolt .. uhh :afr

Anyways, I think his game moves are dumb. I thought it was funny when Racael said something along the lines of him just liking that he got to sit in a comfy chair.


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh god, it's starting.

You know, I didn't care much for this cast. All the weak players, no stand-outs (aside from returning players). But then I started watching After Dark - around that whole 'pajamy-jam' thing. I thought Dani, 'PT', Kalia and Lawon were hilarious together. So that's why I started pulling for Dani, and to lesser extent Kalia -because they seemed like fun people, you know? Oh well.

According to BBwatchers (live feed), Dani was doing some last-minute campaigning to try to keep Lawon in the game. Campaigning too late, unfortunately. Dun dun DUUUNNNNNNN!


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Fffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Awww poor Lawon...he looked absolutely stunned. He should have known better, though.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Well we officially know nobody new is going to win the money lol


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sigh. Right, so the worst case scenario has happened -now Dani's gotta win HOH if she has any hope of staying in the game. And now that Brendan's back all the floaters/coasters are gonna half-*** (quarter-***?) the competition because they haven't got the coconuts to put Rachel up when they all wanted her gone five days ago. GAH!

edit- "7:05PM BBT: Jeff and Brendon are talking in the not-funny Italian voice. Adam, Shelly, Brendon, and Rachel are in the purple lounge jumping up and down with glee. Rachel's talking a mile a minute in whispered tones, telling Brendon everything that's happened, *and how mean Kalia and Daniele have been to her.*"

lol!

edit2- Hmmmm, if Adam and SHelly are talkin about "having to win" HOH tonight, it'll obviously be so that one of them can FINALLY prove their allegiance to J/J/Br & Rachel by nominating Kalia and Danielle for eviction, right? :roll Yeah, way to not be sheep.

Tonight will be interesting.


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> Are they showing the HOH competition on _After Dark_?


No, I doubt it. They'll probably save it for Sunday's CBS show.

Apparently they're all waiting around for the HOH comp. to start? Or at least they were waiting, according to the last update -here. They'll definitely all be talking about who won HOH on After Dark, though.

edit- "*8:55PM BBT: The HoH contest will begin shortly*."

Okay, so after that -_at 10:00PM BBT_- After Dark comes on, and we'll find out who won.

...unless it's an endurance competition? hmmmmm...

edit2- okay, apparently it's just a trivia thing. should end within the hour.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

cj66 said:


> Okay, so after that -_at 10:00PM BBT_- After Dark comes on, and we'll find out who won.


Oh, so they do reveal who is HOH on AD, no? _(I think that's what I intended to ask; sorry)_.

--

You know what? It really irked me this week when Jeff and Jordan, especially as a power couple/pair, got all defensive and angry at Kalia when they felt like they _(Jeff)_ were being targeted. To be honest, even though the plan had backfired, Kalia's move was pretty rational - Jeff and Jordan _(and now, as well as Rachel and Brendan)_ have and has always had an advantage in this game as long as they're together because they are playing the game with partners that they can trust. There are alliances between some of the other house guests, but at the end of the day, there's no guarantee that those alliances have solid trust as the trust of the two power pairs. Everyone else has to pretty much defend themselves on their own and it kind of bugged me when Jeff and Jordan were whiney about being targeted and questioning why the floaters weren't being targeted. I just personally feel that they, as well as R and B, are definitely the dominants in the game and they shouldn't get so pouty when things aren't going their way.

_(But, then again, I guess that's just their style/strategy in playing the game- making threats and whining.)_


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Listen to Adam camera talk and give shout outs to everyone back in Hoboken.


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

^ As long as he isn't playing pool. omg SO BORING.



dontworrybehappy said:


> ^Yeah, exactly. That's why I wanted them gone. I wish Dominic would have come back instead.


I wanted him back, too :|


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^Yeah, I wish they'd get rid of that pool table!!
> 
> You can stream it free here:
> http://streamingbay.com/stream3/


Is just a stream of BB after dark? or the actual live feeds?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeah way to go America!!

Dammit!!!

"I have a feeling I'm gonna regret this", Daniele says as she votes... You think??


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

> "I have a feeling I'm gonna regret this", Daniele says as she votes... You think??


:lol, yea...maybe just alittle bit :b


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

I.. I think Dani won? 'Cause they're talking HOH stuff -her and Kalia. And they're not looking miserable! oh, and Rachel and Porsche are there too.

edit- :yay


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

So, yeah, I don't think Lawon's "move" will go down in the BB history books :haha ... Well, it may go down for being the only person to ask to be evicted.

His acting skills were almost as bad as his decision. Why would he say "I would not volunteer this." LOL


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Who else was surprised that Rachael and Reagan actually like each other? haha.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Dani won HOH .... wow... repeat all over again...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

wjc75225 said:


> Who else was surprised that Rachael and Reagan actually like each other? haha.


Very much. I did not see that coming!

I'm just glad Lawon is gone. What an idiot. And I'm actually happy that Brendon is back... this shall be entertaining.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I was really surprised about that too! ...I bet Britney still doesn't like her though, since they didn't show her lol.


I was hoping britney could come back and we will get to see B/R squirm. But I was surprised ragan and rachel talk


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Pretty much Shelly treating Porscha like a little kid. Ugh I dislike Shelly. I'm starting to Like Porscha. I want JJ gone and brendon!


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Daniele told Brendon and Rachel that she's planning to backdoor Jeff. They're fine with that plan and said that they (B/R/D) will go to the final three together. (Although I highly doubt they'll stick to that plan).
> 
> They claim that they'll take Kalia and Porsche to the final five (again I doubt they'll stick to that).
> 
> I know!! Shelly needs to go; I'm surprised that no one has fought with her and called her out before. They all trusted her before and they had no reason to. She acts like she's playing for Jordan to win too. I don't know what she is thinking.


Oh!
(I deleted, sorry)

Yeah, I doubt what you doubt, as well. Final three? Final five? Don't see either of those scenarios playing out. For all the lies/liars in the house, Danielle's loyalty to her friends actually seems genuine to me. Who's she got the better chance at competing (and winning) against in the final 3, anyway? The girls, _obviously_.

And yes! Shelley needs to go! I could not believe what I was reading earlier - all the BS she was saying about Kalia and Porsche. SHE's the one making stuff up, telling Jordan whatever because she knows Jordan wouldn't've talked to the people in question 'cause she (J) doesn't like them. I mean, telling Jordan she had to ask K TWICE to leave the HOH room so she could talk to D alone? And about how K talks to her like she's 10 yrs old? and telling D that K has good qualities but is manipulative and arrogant, and makes Shelley "feel like less of a person"? Wth??

edit- then again, B&R being in the final five with K/P/D may not be bad gameplay on their part.. 'cause they'd be the strongest of the five, you know?


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Yeah, it might be good gameplay for Brendon and Rachel, but I don't think it will ever happen since Daniele wins a lot of competitions and she'll more than likely break up her "alliance" with them well before they get down to the final five. Plus, I think they're afraid of Daniele as a competitor and I don't think they can really trust her after all that has happened in the past few weeks.
> 
> I couldn't believe what Shelly was saying either! She's the one who caused most of the problems and then she goes around pointing the finger at everyone else. She is so untrustworthy and so full of it too. I don't know why they all thought they could trust her this whole time. She hasn't been loyal to anyone since the first week when she voted Keith out (and no one even suspected that it was her), and none of them thought she was to blame for any of the other drama either. At least they know not to trust her now, but I don't think they'll be voting her out anytime soon anyway because they all think she's a weak competitor. They'll wait until they get the stronger players out before they go after her.


I remember watching AD the night Brendon came back, and hearing Rachel tell him how she thought Danielle either wanted to be her friend, or thought the two *could* be friends, or something. And I remember being shocked by that; that Rachel could misinterpret D's being cordial for.. well, something else entirely. So I think if there was one person in the house the two chose to trust, or at least _hoped_ they could trust, it would be her.

But you're right: B/R respect her as a competitor, but they're also afraid of her because they're well aware of what she's capable of competition-wise. But the distrust goes both ways, so it may not have worked beyond maybe a week or two.

Shelley's a hypocrite, plain and simple. Trying to play the game honest my ***. VERY surprised to read that in the aftermath of yesterday's fighting, that the whole house (minus B and R) had pretty much been consoling her. :roll She was crying 'cause she'd been caught, people! But yeah, she's a weak player --evicting her can wait.

So now with the PoV comp... it'll be interesting to see who of ......... win it. I'm kinda hoping one of the 'pawns' win it and take themselves off (because it doesn't sound like .'s gonna try to win?). And I guess there's a chance . could backdoor . at that point, instead of putting up .? I'm not too sure who her #1 target is anymore.

edit- is there a way to Hide/Show text on here? one of those reveal buttons.. I know I've seen them elsewhere. i'm sorry if I've been spoiling the show for people


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Aww, I'm liking Jordan better now, I already liked her, but this season, her personality paled in comparison to Rachel's spunky one, but then I saw her crying and that did it for me, it's so cute how she cares so much.

And I wish Brendan had stayed out of the house and that Dominic had come in, now it's gonna be back to drama between Rachel and Brendan again instead of the game. 

And I'm happy to see that Rachel and Ragan became good friends, I felt really sorry for her during her season when he was calling her out.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

NES said:


> Dani won HOH .... wow... repeat all over again...


Oooooh hell yeeeah, she's a machine!!



dontworrybehappy said:


> Daniele told Brendon and Rachel that she's planning to backdoor Jeff.


Sounds like a plan to me!!!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Very risky move by Danielle nominating Adam and Shelly. I mean they both lie, but so does everybody in the house. One thing I can't stand about the show, is how most of them hate each other, yet they always hug each other. What's up with that? Hugs are supposed to genuine.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

rockyraccoon said:


> Very risky move by Danielle nominating Adam and Shelly. I mean they both lie, but so does everybody in the house.


Yeah it's risky. I think the best move is to split up Jeff and Jordan, so I hope their 'back door' plan works out. If Shelly goes this week (a wasted eviction when there are two duos still in the house) and Jeff or Jordan win the HOH, it's gonna make for a baaaad week next week. If that happens, I doubt Brendon and Rachel will stick with Daniele.



rockyraccoon said:


> One thing I can't stand about the show, is how most of them hate each other, yet they always hug each other. What's up with that? Hugs are supposed to genuine.


I know eh, I've never understood all the hugging that goes on in there either.

Maybe it's because they're so deprived of other human contact... people who they're actually close to.. family, etc. They are all each other has in the house.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

rockyraccoon said:


> Very risky move by Danielle nominating Adam and Shelly. I mean they both lie, but so does everybody in the house. One thing I can't stand about the show, is how most of them hate each other, yet they always hug each other. What's up with that? Hugs are supposed to genuine.


I don't think any of the housemates genuinely hate each other. They edit the hell out of it to make it look like there is lots of drama. Watch after dark to see what it's really like.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

FOOK YEA!, Danielle won! I was actually really rooting for her and Kalia during the HOH, I'm really happy for them , I hope they make it to the end. HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE that all of the alliance got off leaving only Porcshe Kalia and Danielle, AMAZING!

and damn, Rachel and Brendan are sooooo ****ing smart, biggest smartest strongest in the house yet they're able to talk their enemy Danielle out of putting them on the block, WOW

And Jordan you're cute and sweet and kind hearted but really?, you don't know what pensive means? or glass half full/empty? I'll admit that last one did take a couple seconds to register for me, but come on, I wish she was a teensy bit smarter sometimes. But on the other hand, I was happily surprised earlier in the game at some of the solid smart decisions she made as HOH and stuff


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

rockyraccoon said:


> Very risky move by Danielle nominating Adam and Shelly. I mean they both lie, but so does everybody in the house. One thing I can't stand about the show, is how most of them hate each other, yet they always hug each other. What's up with that? Hugs are supposed to genuine.


Risky but I'm pretty sure rachel and brandon are being sincere.

By the way, does anybody know that brendon cheated on rachel and there's a pic of his penis on the internet that he sent to the girl he cheated with!!! lol

I feel bad for rachel.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Risky but I'm pretty sure rachel and brandon are being sincere.
> 
> By the way, does anybody know that brendon cheated on rachel and there's a pic of his penis on the internet that he sent to the girl he cheated with!!! lol
> 
> I feel bad for rachel.


Yes. The penis on Skype. And she took him back and then got engaged. Ugh.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

* wow really? Is there an story about this on the web from a trust worthy site? ...

oh I found it ... :um


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Risky but I'm pretty sure rachel and brandon are being sincere.
> 
> By the way, does anybody know that brendon cheated on rachel and there's a pic of his penis on the internet that he sent to the girl he cheated with!!! lol
> 
> I feel bad for rachel.


  well I think we know that relationship is going to work out in the future :? lol

----------------------------------------------------------------

Ughhh...the big brother feeds are down...well there goes my plans for the night :mum


----------



## danabeaton (Jul 15, 2011)

NOOOOOOO! I was SO looking forward not to have to see the adverts on 24/7. And then this happens :'(


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Another Rachel/Brendon fight! Gooodness! Just break up with him. He's abusive.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

meganmila said:


> Another Rachel/Brendon fight! Gooodness! Just break up with him. He's abusive.


Yeah, that fight on BBAD was disturbing, yet it was somewhat hilarious. He was saying "Shhh!", when HE was the one being loud. He was also telling her to settle down and all sorts of other nonsense. I thought he was about to smack her when all she really did was open Porsche's can of beer.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

wjc75225 said:


> Yeah, that fight on BBAD was disturbing, yet it was somewhat hilarious. He was saying "Shhh!", when HE was the one being loud. He was also telling her to settle down and all sorts of other nonsense. I thought he was about to smack her when all she really did was open Porsche's can of beer.


"Shhh" "SHH" "stop it" "sit down". Ugh...I would've walked out.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

meganmila said:


> "Shhh" "SHH" "stop it" "sit down". Ugh...I would've walked out.


LOL. Oh, yeah, "Stop it". What exactly was "it"? lmao. "Calm down" was another one. He also kept going on and on about her saying "it doesn't matter", but she kept saying she would still try her hardest. That was one longggg one-sided argument. I don't particularly like Rachel, but she needs to run the other way. He seems abusive. I'm 99% sure this relationship won't last. She already gave him another chance after his Skype incident.


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

:blank

well i guess it'll be K and P going up then? because i believe <HOH winner> when they say they'll be targeting 'certain people' in the house. will also be interesting to see if D competes for PoV or not (probably not), and the drama/ cracks that that decision creates within her alliance.

and what was up with those little kids watching BB (Shelley's hometown)? the show isn't exactly family viewing, so that was weird. S's daughter's a cutie though. and she disagreed with mom's gameplay so even better!

edit: sounds like he's gonna BD her. :/


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*Eviction Night*

Whaddaya know, Porcshe has a backbone, even though I still love Rachel, emotional mess and all, I was glad to see Porcshe stand up to Rachel when she was trying to convince her to vote to keep Brendan, and she did it soo calmly and confidently.

I was glad to see Rachel less emotional this time around when Brendan left.

You know, I think it'd be nice to see Rachel against Jeff in the end, it was so funny to me to see his interpretation of her body language, how she "looks at people like the mere sight of them disgusts her." haha

Or Rachel against Danielle? Danielle's pretty damned good, and Rachel's obviously been a solid physical player, it'd be pretty close.

But Jeff against Rachel would be like good against evil, so funny.

And Rachel hates Danielle. Woman against woman.

I like Kalia, she's turned out to be more capable than I thought, I like that she has her own brain.

And Shelly's daughter, so opinionated and spunk and AWARE and thoughtful, I was never like that at her age, I was dormant.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

49 days and Porsche finally came and talked game with Jeff :lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ta da!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Did anyone else who watches the live feeds hear Rachel say that she thinks she could be pregnant? uke


lolololol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Did anyone else who watches the live feeds hear Rachel say that she thinks she could be pregnant? uke


wtf :lol



meganmila said:


> Daniele might be leaving.


This is not what I want to hear. Try something else please???


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> wtf :lol
> 
> This is not what I want to hear. Try something else please???


I don't think Dani has a chance. This season's cast isn't that exciting. At least the noobs aren't.


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone know how double evictions work in this game? 'cause i'm not sure if it'll be Jeff doing the nominating/evicting, or if there'll be a quick HOH competition during the one-hour broadcast + eviction.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

cj66 said:


> Anyone know how double evictions work in this game? Will it be Jeff doing the nominating/evicting, or will there be a quick HOH competition during the one-hour broadcast + eviction?


A quick HOH competition. Someone gets that, nominates, plays veto, and one of them gets evicted. All in one night,


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

meganmila said:


> A quick HOH competition. Someone gets that, nominates, plays veto, and one of them gets evicted. All in one night,


wow. ok thanks.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Dammit!!

Not good... NOT GOOD AT ALL!!!



wjc75225 said:


> I don't think Dani has a chance. This season's cast isn't that exciting. At least the noobs aren't.


I know, eh, how useless can they be? Adam tells Jeff that if he wins the POV, he'll do "whatever Jeff wants"... and then both he and Shelly throw the competition basically... Uhh, hello? Yet another missed opportunity to make a move and prove you're something more than just DEAD WEIGHT. The only hope a newbie has of winning this is to be up against another newbie at the end.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> 49 days and Porsche finally came and talked game with Jeff :lol


She didn't come to Jeff, she came to Big Jeff.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

Finally caught up on Big Brother! Glad Big Jeff won the HOH, I want him or Jordan to win this season, but wouldnt really mind anyone else winning except for maybe Kalia.

If Jeff or Jordan, dont win I actually wanted Rachel and Brendan to be the final two, because it would be so awesome for the house to be forced to pick between two people they absolutely hate and have the two of them not even try to sway any of them and just berate them. That would be good tv. I hate drama in my life but love watching the crazy mess that is Brenchel. I like Rachel the way I like Spongebob, they're both loud, annoying, have an obnoxious laugh, and everyone is forced to put up with them basically like Squidward.


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

:yay :yay :yay :yay!!

edit: hadn't been keeping up with live-feed updates, so watching tonight I thought Danielle might have had a chance to stay in the house. Sucks to see her go.

wow this **** is intense. haha. yay Kalia! 
i hope Jeff doesn't win the veto..


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Kalia better put up Jeff and Rachel _(or Jordan)_ for eviction.

I want Jeff to get the hell out for sending Danielle home. Self-entitled bum!

_[*Edit*: Oh my gosh, she just did it. Look at their ****ing faces._

_*Edit #2*: Oh my gosh, Porsche just won the Veto! She better not use it. Again, look at their ****ing faces!_]


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Porsche!! :yay!!!!

Danielle would be so ****ing proud!!



atticusfinch said:


> Kalia better put up Jeff and Rachel _(or Jordan)_ for eviction.
> 
> I want Jeff to get the hell out for sending Danielle home. Self-entitled bum!
> 
> _[*Edit*: Oh my gosh, she just did it. Look at their ****ing faces.]_


yes! me too! you know, i think jeff might've accidentally thrown/shoveled one of his shoes up and out of his box thing while he was digging.. anyone else catch that?

anyway.. :yay!

edit: aw, poor Jordan. she looks so sad :| spit)
edit: but seriously, why should Jordan get to keep her partner? Rachel lost hers, and she dealt with it. and now OH GOD KALIA's THE tie-breaker!

edit: 8)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Big jefffffffff


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I got pretty fed up when Jeff started to go off about floaters _(or people being afraid to make big game moves) _during his eviction interview with Julie.

What about Porsche when you took her off the block? Or why didn't you put up Adam or Shelley for eviction in the first place?

Danielle and Kalia are the type of players Jeff talks about wanting to play the game with; and yet he still targeted them and got Danielle out. I'm not sure if I understand that.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

cj66 said:


> edit: aw, poor Jordan. she looks so sad :| spit)
> edit: but seriously, why should Jordan get to keep her partner? Rachel lost hers, and she dealt with it. and now OH GOD KALIA's THE tie-breaker!


Like I said before, I don't agree with the pairs _(it's an unfair advantage to other players)_. So, I'm all for Jordan having to fend for herself; no more sitting in the marsupium of the kangaroo that is Jeff. Sure, she won an HOH, but I still consider her a floater. It's just more covert, pretty much.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*DAMMIT!!!!!!!*

Ugh, I guess I'll pull for Kalia now, I don't know.

I liked how the wrath of Daniele continued even after she left~ ...A _slight_ saving grace in tonight's DISASTER.

My interest in the show pretty much died tonight though... DOA, _dead on arrival_!!! I'll probably watch the evictions and some of the competitions, but beyond that, eh. If I wanted to watch a bunch of sheep, I'd go to a petting zoo!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not going to tune in as much. I just wanted to see Jeff go. And he did. 

Yippee.


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

The show won't be the same without Danielle, but I'll still tune in. Especially now that Shelley back-doored her alliance eek and it won't be a J/J final. And as much as Adam irritates me, I kinda wanna know how he plays the game now that Jeff's gone. (Did he mess up on that Before/After question on purpose? hmmm)

Plus jury house footage -can't forget that.

edit:


Just Lurking said:


> Ugh, I guess I'll pull for Kalia now, I don't know.


She gets hated on pretty fiercely on the one BB forum I read. and people seem to think her friendship with Danielle wasn't genuine for whatever reason. .. idk, i doubt she has a chance at winning this thing but i'm pulling for her anyway. don't really like anyone else in the house, tbh.


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^Yeah, I think Adam lost on purpose.
> 
> I was so glad to see Jeff go after he evicted Dani.


:yes


> I don't even really care who wins anymore now that she's gone. Jordan already won


:yes :roll


> I don't care for Rachel


:high5



> Porsche, or Kalia,


:stu



> and I can't stand Shelly


 :roll agree)


> I guess I'll root for Adam now.


:shock (noooooooo)


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Haha, why? He annoyed the crap out of me in the beginning of the season, but Kalia annoys me even more than him now.


Lesser of two annoyances? ah, ok. fair enough. Adam's just.. i dunno, that whole Kruddy nonsense. plus him not winning anything ever, and just kissing Jeff's *** and depending on him to keep him safe/get him to the end. and when he talks about 'his fans', or what people'll be saying about him on BB forums.. uggh.

edit: nm -they're all annoying!


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

^haha! yes! they're all flipping annoying!

and speaking of flipping!, I still can't get over what SHelley's done. wow wow wow. after all the trojan-horsing, all the reassurances they gave her.. ouch. she did the 'right' thing though, i guess. i dunno. :blank

Never saw Dani 'n Dick's season 


edit: Happy AD'ing, everyone.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

so pissed at Shelley. but then again I expected it. She has been playing all sides from the get go. this season is ridiculous. BB don't ever bring the vets in like that again it totally ruined the game for me this year. Now im rooting for crazy Rachel and Jordan. I can't deal with the rest of them.


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^Yeah, that was pretty low, even for her...and idiotic too.











> :rub You missed out not seeing the Donato's season.


:rain

hmmmm looks like a certain HG is a better competitor than most gave her/him credit for... dun dun DUUNNNNN!

ok, i'm out. nigh.t


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Dammit, Danielle's gone. I really thought Rachel was gonna do something good. Jeez, seriously, she made really good ****ing points during her final speech, and I thought Rachel laughed because she respected her strength and gutsiness, not because she was back to feeling vengeful. 

But I'm glad that at least Jeff got evicted. 

By the way, what started the whole Kalia vs Jeff thing???- I remember the episode where J and J called a house meeting to confront Kalia talking ****, but I missed that part, and also, I never noticed her talking much **** in the first place. And besides, even if she was going around talking around the house, who cares?, this is a game, it's not a requirement to be nice and truthful to everybody...I just don't like how Jeff acted towards Kalia, like he runs everything and she has to be under his thumb, so I was glad to see him get knocked off his high horse.

I'm rooting for Kalia now, although I already was when she was with Danielle, dammit I really liked those two.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Anyone want to see the fight between Jordan and Shelly?


 I really hope jordan decks her in the face :wife


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

llk;ladjkl

HOH winner wow I'm super surprised ..


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I think he really stopped liking her when she put him on the block. Plus, she was with Daniele, so they were on opposite sides of the house.


Yeah, but even when he was on the block, he didn't sit there on the couch in her HOH room trying to work a deal with her like everyone else does, he got up in her face and getting all confrontational and threatening her....the threat was already there, like you better not cross me, when what he should've doing was placating her..this is a game, you're gonna get put on the block at some point, I just don't get where all the anger came

I just don't get it, I'll probably go back and rewatch the beginnings of a couple episodes



dontworrybehappy said:


> Anyone want to see the fight between Jordan and Shelly?


Wow, I didn't know Jordan had it in her. And it was so weird to see Rachel crying when Jeff left and And it;s so weird to see Rachel scared now.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah I think Jeff started really hating on Kalia when she nominated him. But wow what a temper on him. And when did he become such a jerk to women? Very condescending. He's got issues. That fight between Shelly. And Jordan was great! That's one thing about Jordan she wont take people's crap. Ok so I'm still rooting for Rachel. I know,.. she's a mess. I can relate haha. I feel she has socializing issues. She's mean but so are others like Daniel/kalia. They just go about it in a different way. Idk I like Daniel too but she didn't play well at all. Just watched a little of showtime andgood stuff.I love this game


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Here are some spoilers ... don't click and read if you don't wanna know 

-------------------------------------------------

HOH put up Nom 1 and Nom 2. Who won the veto and is now off the block?

During the competition, blank won the Power of Veto! This means that they will be able to take self off the block along with ANTHER NOM!!

They are both safe now, which means new nom and other new nom will be going on the block. Who do you want to see go home?

Now the drama is going to start! It sounds like they want to send new nom home once they is put up as the replacement nominee. Do you think that they will vote new nom out and send her to jury along with Brendan, Dani, and Jeff?

old nom .. did say that she wishes she could have held on longer so it does sound like it might have been something to do with endurance, but didn't last all night.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Chloe:* Do you think things would have turned out differently had you kept Daniele in the game?

*Jeff: *I could never trust Daniele after she tried to backdoor me. Do I think she would have done it again? Yes. My best move was getting rid of Daniele.

Jeff is RIGHT - that was his best move ... getting Brendon out of the game though - leaving shelly in was the worst ...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Big Brother hot dog eating contest


----------



## idkaname (Jul 21, 2011)

Ughhhh I hate Shelly....that is all


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

In your face Shelly, if Rachel and Jordan win the veto, you'll be going home:b


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> In your face Shelly, if Rachel and Jordan win the veto, you'll be going home:b


Would it be possible for Shelly to be any more wishy washy? Holy cow man.

They're b****ing about the Pandora's Box thing, but come on, who wouldn't have opened that?? Hindsight's 20/20!!

What a perfectly timed twist... That oughta make the week a little more interesting...

I'd like to see Rachel and Jordan outlast Shelly. They deserve that much. I think I'm still leaning towards Kalia for the win, although Porsche earned some points over the past week. She's actually coming off as a decent competitor? Too bad it took her 49 days to get into it.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Bye bye Shelly


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Cya Shelly


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

NES said:


> Cya Shelly


:yay :boogie :drunk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok people so I kind of missed the scene when Porsche won head of household and had a pandora's box or something. Can someone explain what happened when she was alone in the HOH? Thanks people.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

BB made Rachel take a pregnancy test and it was negative.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

NES said:


> BB made Rachel take a pregnancy test and it was negative.


 Very cute my dear, but honestly, what happened up there with the pandora's box!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

rockyraccoon said:


> Ok people so I kind of missed the scene when Porsche won head of household and had a pandora's box or something. Can someone explain what happened when she was alone in the HOH? Thanks people.


Basically - She opened pandora's box - and inside pandora's box was $10,000 and w/ that she brought back 'doubles' for one 1 week racheal and jordan are doubles w/ adam and shelly ...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

rockyraccoon said:


> Very cute my dear, but honestly, what happened up there with the pandora's box!


Cute as it is .. its true xD


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

rockyraccoon said:


> Ok people so I kind of missed the scene when Porsche won head of household and had a pandora's box or something. Can someone explain what happened when she was alone in the HOH? Thanks people.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

cj66 said:


>


 Thanks for posting that youtube video!


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

rockyraccoon said:


> Thanks for posting that youtube video!


np


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

And Porsche to be rewarded with $10,000 dollars for putting stuff into peoples food and drinks to make people sick is simply revolting to me.... Spiking peoples drink is illegal !

BeneFiber can do more than give you gas. You can have an allergy to it. It cam cause abdominal pain, abdominal distention and even obstruction. When taking BeneFiber you should increase your fluid intake to avoid constipation and obstruction. With any substance you can have a severe allergic reaction that can lead to anaphylactic shock and death. Porche placed others at risk with her stupid move. She should have to leave the game! This also made Jorden sick for about a week... and she had no idea why she was so sick- it caused her to loose - how is this fair ?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

NES said:


> And Porsche to be rewarded with $10,000 dollars for putting stuff into peoples food and drinks to make people sick is simply revolting to me.... Spiking peoples drink is illegal !
> 
> BeneFiber can do more than give you gas. You can have an allergy to it.


When did that happen? Off camera, after Sunday's episode? It wasn;t significant enough to air, or it will air eventually?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

letitrock said:


> When did that happen? Off camera, after Sunday's episode? It wasn;t significant enough to air, or it will air eventually?


Nope was never aired - was a few weeks ago ... she should be kicked off/ punished for this act...


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Does anyone else find it a little fishy that all of a sudden Porsche has become this fierce competitor in the game out of the blue, when she was pretty much incompetent and useless before. Even Jordan stepped it up on Sunday's HOH competition more than I have ever seen her all season. I tell you....this show seems SO RIGGED....much of the time. The timing of this particular point I raise is questionable. I feel the BB producers may have told Porsche (and maybe Jordan too) to hold back until now to spice things up and give people a reason to keep watching. Anyone else see these instances and agree? :idea


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

CynicalOptimist said:


> Does anyone else find it a little fishy that all of a sudden Porsche has become this fierce competitor in the game out of the blue, when she was pretty much incompetent and useless before. Even Jordan stepped it up on Sunday's HOH competition more than I have ever seen her all season. I tell you....this show seems SO RIGGED....much of the time. The timing of this particular point I raise is questionable. I feel the BB producers may have told Porsche (and maybe Jordan too) to hold back until now to spice things up and give people a reason to keep watching. Anyone else see these instances and agree? :idea


No I don't feel that I just feel the comps where ridged .. you could always tell... The duo thing was in place just for jorden + racheal to win and shelly to go home..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Did anyone else who watches the live feeds hear Rachel say that she thinks she could be pregnant? uke


From the show?! :wtf That's a new low for even this rat-maze of a show.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cj66 said:


> Anyone know how double evictions work in this game? 'cause i'm not sure if it'll be Jeff doing the nominating/evicting, or if there'll be a quick HOH competition during the one-hour broadcast + eviction.


Contestants are hated so bad, they're kicked out twice; once isn't enough - 'nuff said. :lol

Use it in a sentence....
"They double eliminated him after he schemed his way into a win."


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

NES said:


> No I don't feel that I just feel the comps where ridged .. you could always tell... The duo thing was in place just for jorden + racheal to win and shelly to go home..


You make a good point. That whole duo thing was so unnecessary. It clearly only advantaged the pre-existing couples in the house (i.e. the veterans clearly). I have heard rumors that many competitions are "rigged" by being customized to the strengths of certain players (i.e. mostly the veterans) to win by using past competitions they excelled in on their season, or just coming up with a game that they think they would do well in after some inquiry. I dunno.

I do have my doubts about the whole Brendon getting voted back in to the house by America though. Talk about sketchy! He was like the most hated in the house of the evictees. Perhaps America wanted him back in for entertainment sake, cause they know him and Rachel will bring the drama. But still...


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

CynicalOptimist said:


> I tell you....this show seems SO RIGGED....much of the time.


Actually, you know what, I've never thought that of the past seasons, but this season, ABSOLUTELY-But not in the way you say, I highly doubt that producers have told Porcshe or Jordan anything-I mean, Porsche has actually come in second a couple times, and it just happened to be that she won HOH....What I feel is rigged is all the new stuff that keeps being introduced into the show, like the whole bringing back an eliminated player thing, I feel like that was brought up at a specific time because the producers wanted Brendan back, or some other strong character that they didn't want to lose-Or the who Pandora's box duos are back on thing-Of COURSE, the person would have chosen Pandora's Box, the perfect time to introduce it to the show because there was a good chance that Jordan or Rachel would go home, so what better way to lessen the chance of that then bring back duos in Pandora Box form

And also maybe deciding which games would be played, like I bet certain people are better at certain things, I bet there's a scientific way top figure **** like that out like Ok, Porsche has good upper body strength and better balance in her body so there's a 90% chance she'll win the Snake Eyes competition so let's give her that, or ok, these people have so-and-so smarts so we'll give them a puzzle so they can get control of the house, that type of thing rigging it so they keep the people that America wants

I feel ultimately that all of this rigging up has been the producers trying to fix the huge mistakes they made by bringing so many floaters into the house, they want them out too, at least before Jordan or Rachel.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

This is what I think of Brendon coming back:

1) It was ridged by bb producers cos they wanted to see the drama .... 

2) America thought Brendon and racheal would fight against each other (she was meant to go home that day- and a fight off would of been interesting )


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

letitrock said:


> Actually, you know what, I've never thought that of the past seasons, but this season, ABSOLUTELY-But not in the way you say, I highly doubt that producers have told Porcshe or Jordan anything-I mean, Porsche has actually come in second a couple times, and it just happened to be that she won HOH....What I feel is rigged is all the new stuff that's been introduced into the show, like the whole bringing back an eliminated player thing, I feel like that was brought up at a specific time because the producers wanted Brendan back, or some other strong character that they didn't want to lose-Or the who Pandora's box duos are back on thing-Of COURSE, the person would have chosen Pandora's Box, the perfect time to introduce it to the show because there was a good chance that Jordan or Rachel would go home, so what better way to lessen the chance of that then bring back duos in Pandora Box form
> 
> And also maybe deciding which games would be played, like I bet certain people are better at certain things, I bet there's a scientific way top figure **** like that out like Ok, Porsche has good upper body strength and better balance in her body so there's a good chance she'll win the Snake Eyes competition so let's give her that, that type of thing rigging it so they keep the people that America wants
> 
> I feel ultimately that all of this rigging up has been the producers trying to fix the huge mistakes they made by bringing so many floaters into the house.


Yeah, you might be right. But you never know. The producers/directors and such are readily available on set to influence things a lot. For sure they seem to base a lot of things off of who America would be most likely to keep watching on the show. The evicted house guest returning (Brendon) and the Pandora's box were kinda obvious in regards to that. Pandora's box could not have come at a better time for Rachel and Jordan.

As for floaters....SO TRUE! Could the cast mates be any more of kiss asses to the veterans, and talk about so pretentious. I understand that to excel in the game you're going to have to play both sides to some degree, because the dominance in the house changes week to week from opposing sides often, but they are SO FAKE! Literally one minute they're laughing and chatting on the couch outside for example, the next min they are talking **** about the same people they were talking up, or even worse....they vote them out! Even though they were like best friends like a day or even a few hours before.

I mean, I've heard A LOT of reality shows operate that way (i.e. manipulating competitions, votes, etc.) so I can't say I'm that surprised if it is true. I've come to learn just cause it's called a reality show doesn't mean it's actually real. It's an illusion of reality....give or take. For me...it just sorta ruins a bit of the excitement in watching knowing that it is likely not playing out how it should in real life.I'll still watch anyway though.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

NES said:


> This is what I think of Brendon coming back:
> 
> 1) It was ridged by bb producers cos they wanted to see the drama ....
> 
> 2) America thought Brendon and racheal would fight against each other (she was meant to go home that day- and a fight off would of been interesting )


Yes, I def agree! However...although Rachel (by some miracle of GOD) didn't get voted it, and they didn't get what they bargained for...they still essentially did, because people watched anyways to see Lawon and Brendon face off, even though it was a no brainer who would win. I feel bad for Lawon he was totally sold out by those backstabbing houseguets. Kalia was a fool for putting hin in jeopardy.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> From the show?! :wtf That's a new low for even this *rat-maze of a show*.


:twak .... :mum


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^A double elimination :lol
I cannot believe these two would get married on this show. Couldn't they have done it in real life. :roll


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

haha I think it was more meant as a joke xD ... but a bit funny ... -.-


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

GASP! I can't believe so many of you are gunning for Rachel and Jordan. No offence, but UGH! Too me...they're probably the most annoying players left next to Adam and Shelley. I would rather see Porscha or Kalia win at this point. Rachel has such an annoying personality, why would you want her to win? Jordan already won, so I don't think she should win, plus she's not a good competitor anyways...like in her season, this season she has pretty much been riding Jeff's coattails to get this far. She seems vapid and simple-minded. I kind of find her annoying even though I quite liked her at the beginning of the season. I also don't understand why everyone seems to see her as a saint or something....she is not Mother Teresa people! Sorry...but it just had to be said!


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

NES said:


>


^lol, that was a fun night. the show really is funny sometimes. :yes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

NES said:


>


:lol @ Lawon!


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Porsche and Kalia are a force to be reckoned with now that the other tough competitors are gone. Surprisingly Jordan is a tougher competitor than Rachel in both the intellectual and physical HOHs and POVs, lol, what the hell happened RACHEL!? Hopefully they win the veto that would be hilarious. I hope Shelly goes home. Very much tired of her shiit.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Indeed! I'll be happy if either one of them wins.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:doh They're wearing Hefty bags! :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Rachel was looking extra fine at the veto ceremony tonight


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

gee, i wonder who's gonna win HOH tonight :blank

at least Shelley's out. verrry surprised to see the audience cheer for her when she walked out -honestly thought she'd get booed.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hey guys guess who won HOH ......


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

NES said:


> Hey guys guess who won HOH ......


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


>


no . im ahappy


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

NES said:


> no . im ahappy


:yay


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I think at this point you should just give the money to rachael or jordan :teeth


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh yes Rachel is going to win, I can feel it.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

glad Shelly's gone.

And I'm surprised that everyone was calling Shelly a "great player," why? She was a _desperate_ player, although now that I think about it, it must take some sly skill to play all sides yet avoid being burned for so long.

Rachel, you make me cringe with how mean you can get.

So cool seeing Danielle meet Brendan and for Jeff to see her, it's cool to see them in non-competition mode, 3 great players in one room out of the game, such a sight and and the newbies skate by.



Aphexfan said:


> I think at this point you should just give the money to rachael or jordan :teeth


noo, no for Jordan because she doesn't deserve it, in this game she's done just about as much as someone like Porsche, the only difference is that she had friends on her side from the beginning, and no for Rachel because her mean-spiritness is bothering me

The only person I'd be comfortable winning this is Kalia, and maybe even Adam:um:afr. Kalia because I like her, because she's actually done **** in the house and gotten her hands dirty, because she was on Danielle's side. And Adam, he hasn't really been a good player in competitions physically nor mentally, but he has been a loyal one-Back in the beginning, you have to remember that Adam voted with Dominic to evict the veterans, he was all for playing the game, and if it hadn't been Shelly and that other person (forgot who), then it would have been accomplished, the newbies had the numbers. And when he went over to Jeff's side, he didn't stray like Shelly did with Danielle.

And besides, sometimes, on these reality tv show things, it's not the capable person who wins, it's the person who skated by and then it becomes a happy little story where the unexpected underdog wins it all at the last second. That's what happened in Jordan's season, she, the least capable person of her season won, and what got her that far was mostly Jeff. So that's why Adam's my second choice.

Porsche, she didn't do stuff on the level that Kalia did, and even though she did more than Adam, I don't like her as much as I like Kalia. Right now, it's more about who you like more than it is about skill, all the people with skill are in the Jury House except for Dominic and Rachel.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

CynicalOptimist said:


> Does anyone else find it a little fishy that all of a sudden Porsche has become this fierce competitor in the game out of the blue, when she was pretty much incompetent and useless before. Even Jordan stepped it up on Sunday's HOH competition more than I have ever seen her all season. I tell you....this
> 
> show seems SO RIGGED....much of the time. The timing of this particular point I raise is questionable. I feel the BB producers may have told Porsche (and maybe Jordan too) to hold back until now to spice things up and give people a reason to keep watching. Anyone else see these instances and agree? :idea


Porshe had the key so there wasn't much she could do. But the game is definitely manipulated by the producers. But there is alot of the game that is not manipulated. From what I see


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

letitrock said:


> So cool seeing Danielle meet Brendan and for Jeff to see her, it's cool to see them in non-competition mode


Yeah, that was pretty cool to see. I would've liked to have seen more of the jury house, actually.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*Nominations*

^me too

Rachel getting stuck with Jesse was so funny:teeth

dammeit, kalia and porsce are on the block

-And another thing, Kalia didn't mention it this week, but recently, whenever she's been in danger of being evicted, she's talked about how she and Jordan agreed they'd never put each other up, and that hopefully it'll count for something and everytime she says that, I'm like wtf are you talking about?? You and Jordan haven't been cool like that in a really long time, you've been on opposite sides of the house, I highly doubt that the agreement still stands; has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*POV/Eviction Night*

omg, I can't beleive Adam didn't use his POV on either Kalia or Porshce! How ****ing stupid can you be????? It's not even about the bravery to go against the vets, it's about the stupidity it takes to remove one more Newbie in favor of a Vet, thereby increasing the target on your back.-If it comes down to Adam and Jordan, Anerica's sweetheart will be voted to win. If it comes down to Adam and Rachel, even if they don;t like Rachel, they'll choose her just because she was a great competitor.

Although, now that it's done and Kalia's gone, Adam could be in a good spot because he was loyal to the Vets, so at this point, they're feeling favorable feelings towards him, so he's in good with them, combined with the fact that they don't think he's competent thereby less of a threat compared to Porsche, so he could take advantage of this by backdooring either Rachel or Jordan. The best thing that could happen for Adam is to be against be Porsche, that way they're more on even footing.

If I had to choose who I'd want to win out of the people who are left in the house, I'd have to choose Porsche, she's the best of the worst.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

letitrock said:


> If I had to choose who I'd want to win out of the people who are left in the house, I'd have to choose Porsche, she's the best of the worst.


:ditto

I don't know, this season sure got ****ed over the past few weeks.

_Porsche -> Rachel -> Jordan -> Adam _would be my order of preference. And I use the term "preference" pretty loosely.

I sure wouldn't have guessed early on that I'd be pulling for Porsche to win... And if she goes tonight, I'll be left with Rachel??? :troll

Jeff seemed to go a little crazy when Shelly came to the jury house, eh? I laughed when he told Daniele to stop being angry when, clearly, he was the only one out of the four of them even remotely agitated.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hahaha, found the video.

Edit: Blah, can't set a time stamp here, but it's at 1:35.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Aw, man! I was sad to see Kalia go yesterday. At this point it would be nice to see Porscha win, although I'm not too much of a fan of hers. She is simply the most likeable to me of who's left. Adam would also be a better choice for a winner than Rachel or Jordan.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*Nom/Eviction*



Just Lurking said:


> Hahaha, found the video.
> 
> Edit: Blah, can't set a time stamp here, but it's at 1:35.


Wow, that was some bad convincing on Kalia's part, you don't persuade someone to get you off the block by using personal arguments like "_Please Adam, do it for me_,", that's crazy to me, you say, "Adam, if it comes down to you and one of the Vets, you're done because of so-and-so reasons,"you tell him what's in it for him.

Thursday's episode

Well, I watched this episode on and off cause I was busy at the time, so I don't know everything that happened but I''m glad Jordan's gone, though she really is a sweet girl.

Yup, it seems like Adam's in a good position, it's now down to him, Rachel, and Porcshe, and he's been pretty loyal up to this point so I don't think jury members will blame him if he does the smart thing by taking out Rachel next. I can't believe he got this far.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I really hope Rachel wins. Despite being a typical annoying cow who harps on her "man", she is a competitor who has done very well in the challenges and truly wants to win. She deserves it.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

Sooooo so so so so happy Rachel won  I was a fan since BB12, always loved her  

What an idiot Adam is, thinking hes gonna be asked back for Allstars and if Rachel took him to final 2 he would of won LOL YEAH OK MATE YOU KEEP THINKING THAT!!!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm glad Rachel won. She was the most deserving. 

I was hoping that Julie would scold Lawon for the stupidest move in the show's history. Well, maybe it was second stupidest next to Marcellus a few years ago (Julie slapped him). Maybe she did that already on the "Early Show"; I don't know. 

It's not surprising that Jeff won the audience vote for the second time. He's a good guy.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm actually glad Rachel won. She deserved to.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

IcedOver said:


> He's a good guy.


 He's actually pretty homophobic. 

Much respect for Shelly who even though Rachel and her didn't get along she voted for her. I felt good for Rachel and Shelly.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

IcedOver said:


> It's not surprising that Jeff won the audience vote for the second time. *He got a good edit*.


^ There, fixed that for ya!



THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> He's actually pretty homophobic.


I can't BELIEVE he got the vote!! Or wait a minute, these are the same viewers who voted Brendon back in. On second thought, yep, I can see it.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

^America loves cheaters and homophobes lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I can't believe Porsche was 1 vote away from winning :blank


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I say again, Jeff is a good guy.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

IcedOver said:


> I say again, Jeff is a good guy.


Agreed.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

So glad Rachel won!!! She's annoyingly awesome. She made for great tv and won through sheer competitive play. It's like she couldn't have chosen a harder way to win, she alienated half the house and still won hahaha. 

I think porsche made a huge mistake by getting rid of Jordan on her pov instead of Rachel. Jordan is terrible at comps so a final 3 with her versus adam and Jordan would have made her a lock to win final HOH and she should have taken Adam to the end. 

Love how Evil Dick was straight up with Dani's play. She really did play too hard too fast. If she stuck with the vets she and kept a hidden alliance with kalia, porshe and Dominick she could have gone far. She seems really immature to me and can't admit her mistakes and just wants to prove she's big girl and doesn't need daddy instead of making logical moves.


----------



## Whimsical Thought (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrats to Rachel, she deserved it.

Adam is so ridiculous. I have to laugh though. He though his vote was worth so much and that he would be the deciding vote. To bad it was Shelly.

Not surprised Jeff won favorite player. If his fans were desperate enough to create an "I Hate Shelly" fan page and threaten her family and homelife than I'm sure homophobia wouldn't be much of a problem for them.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

All these claims about him being homophobic and it was only one comment about a teacher from Harry Potter? Build a bridge and get over it. I didn't see him treat Lawon or Kevin(BB11) any differently because they're gay.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

^Right. I don't subscribe to the PC Nazi Newsletter, and so didn't hear about his conversation with Kalia, but what's presented on Wikipedia sounds like a joke, the same as any comedian would do. PC Nazis need to get over their alpha male hatred.


----------

